# Is this good?



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

In the look out for T5 48" 4 bulb light and saw an Odesa brand for $250. Is this a good deal?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Are you positive you require a 4 bulb system? That's a lot of light.

Without knowing the Odesa Fixture personaly, it seems like a good price as most two bulb fixtures are $120-200 ish.

Here is someone with a 24" version, http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28213 so you can ask them opinions on the fixture.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

The Odyssea t5 ho is a surprising bad fixture, at least if its the ebay one. The issue is that the reflector is a single piece and just white gloss. There is an chart comparison that showed that a quad bulb Odyssea was just slightly better than a single blub GLO t5HO light which has a polished aluminum reflector in lumen's output at 18". Things may have changed though. If you can find a 2 bulb light with individual reflectors, you may save money in the fixture and hydro bill in the long run.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

arc said:


> The Odyssea t5 ho is a surprising bad fixture, at least if its the ebay one. The issue is that the reflector is a single piece and just white gloss. There is an chart comparison that showed that a quad bulb Odyssea was just slightly better than a single blub GLO t5HO light which has a polished aluminum reflector in lumen's output at 18". Things may have changed though. If you can find a 2 bulb light with individual reflectors, you may save money in the fixture and hydro bill in the long run.


not sure how old those fixtures are you mentioned on ebay but I had mines for over 6 months now and it came with a thin aluminum type paper reflectors not white.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

this is the 36" quad with blue led, this tank was setup maybe 2.5weeks ago? it's a 40 gallon breeder


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Ideally each single bulb would have it's own parabolic reflector. but few brands have that.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

The aluminum material should help a bit but the single reflector will continue to have re strike issues.

Overall though it's the cheapest quad bulb fixture out there(ebay price). Even a 2 bulb Current USA with decent reflectors will cost over $200 at big als. Prices are cheaper over at jlaquatics but you have to factor in shipping.

As Will mentioned, 4 bulb systems is a lot of light! Its too much when you have good reflectors for most tanks so you may want to reconsider depending on your need.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't think a four bulb light is to much light. It depends on how tall the tank is really. I have a couple of the aquatic life 4 bulb units and they do quite well. I have a couple of tanks with the two bulb units and the plants look weak and washed out.

Lee


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> I don't think a four bulb light is to much light. It depends on how tall the tank is really. I have a couple of the aquatic life 4 bulb units and they do quite well. I have a couple of tanks with the two bulb units and the plants look weak and washed out.
> 
> Lee


true, I had a tough time growing hc cuba on a 24" tall tank with 156w over 45g tall T5ho, but my 29g which is I believe 19"or 20" tall with 3x26w cfl grew cuba like crazy


----------

